# '15 MMI not playing well with i-Pod



## 356C (Feb 5, 2005)

My '15 SQ5 MMI has issues with my i-Pod. It frequently reverts to the original Classical Music setting when I had it posted on Rock, it only selects about 10 albums to randomly play at any one time, and when it goes back to classic, the same albums are used, yet I have over 5000 songs. And to change tunes takes several firm presses on the control knob. Factory of no help. I know this isn't as clear as it should be, sorry.


----------

